# Tips are here as of June 24th



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

Work sf market, Uber engineer told me is was coming but I didn't believe him until I found this in abother forum


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

If they allow tipping in one city, they are going to need to add it to all cities right?


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

Maybe later? Hmmm..sounds like Uber is going to take a cut from our tips.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

SLuz said:


> Maybe later? Hmmm..sounds like Uber is going to take a cut from our tips.


Very unlikely, pax already pays between 18-22% higher fares due to the Upfront Pricing, is easier to find teeth on a turtle than Uber paying us a fair rate.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well TK is out, so maybe someone at corporate really does care about us...


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Am fine with that as long as we get to rate the pax AFTER we see if they tipped us or not. This especially for those "I promise to tip you on the app if you take us through the drive-thru" folks.

Hope Uber doesn't try making the tips anonymous to protect pax privacy


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

We will see how it goes. It usually sucks to be in sf testing all the new ways they are going to steal from everyone else first. But hopefully this one pays off


----------



## ant#01 (Jun 20, 2017)

do you think it will go nationwide?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

SLuz said:


> Maybe later? Hmmm..sounds like Uber is going to take a cut from our tips.


Per Federal law, the employer, which I assume Uber will be regarded as, cannot take a portion of the tips. The only deduction they can take is the processing cost. For example if the credit card processor charges 2.5%, Uber can only deduct the 2.5%


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Trebor said:


> If they allow tipping in one city, they are going to need to add it to all cities right?


Announced today at greenlight hub mtg, all markets will have in-app tipping.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

From an email I just got:

1.Tipping is Coming

Tipping is available in Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston as of today. We're starting with only 3 cities so we can create the best tipping experience for you and your riders. We'll be adding more cities over the next few weeks, and will make tips available to all U.S. drivers, by the end of July 2017. Of course, Uber service fees are never deducted from your tips. Learn more.


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

I told yall that shirt yesterday


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I am glad I am in Houston, but what makes us so special??


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

Trebor said:


> I am glad I am in Houston, but what makes us so special??


Nothing at all. It's actually picked at random. Beside sf and new York which were test markets


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Am fine with that as long as we get to rate the pax AFTER we see if they tipped us or not. This especially for those "I promise to tip you on the app if you take us through the drive-thru" folks.
> 
> Hope Uber does try making the tips anonymous to protect pax privacy


Even lyft doesn't let you do that. Just change their rating later


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

Already a glitch for that. So when a customer is getting out claiming he will tip u via app don't rate the passanger. Hit complete trip and shut down the app. Go on Web browser and if no tip is shown on your Uber Web browser page then open Uber app again and rate accordingly.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Since it shows the trips that did tip, it certainly will make it easier for those "1 star for not tipping" drivers to go through and change their ratings...


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I imagine they will have a separate line for tips that will show the net amount without any further details.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Some idiot drivers will still opt out of tipping. Uber will just keep those drivers tips for themselves while still collecting from the riders. There are idiots who refuse money handed to them on a silver platter


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Some idiot drivers will still opt out of tipping. Uber will just keep those drivers tips for themselves while still collecting from the riders. There are idiots who refuse money handed to them on a silver platter


How do you opt out of tipping?



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Announced today at greenlight hub mtg, all markets will have in-app tipping.


On the 24th?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> How do you opt out of tipping?


uh - fare review - issue a refund?


> On the 24th?


 As it says - 'rolling out'. Three cities will come online this week and they will monitor it to test the system. Other cities will come online as operations says 'go for it'.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> uh - fare review - issue a refund?
> As it says - 'rolling out'. Three cities will come online this week and they will monitor it to test the system. Other cities will come online as operations says 'go for it'.


How about San Francisco? Uber is based in sf after all


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> How about San Francisco? Uber is based in sf after all


Seattle, Minneapolis, and Houston first.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

I got the message today in Los Angeles. I think it's good that they're doing this now, but I have a feeling it's a little late for this because the pax are so used to not tipping, the habit will continue, but I'm being optimistic.

The other issue is that the pax will have to upgrade the APP to get the tipping feature. Pax are lazy..lol


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

ant#01 said:


> do you think it will go nationwide?


I assume you've already received the email from Uber. Yes all drivers will be getting the in-app tipping option no later than July


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> How about San Francisco? Uber is based in sf after all


all US markets by the end off July.


----------



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> all US markets by the end off July.


Sounds like us in Myrtle Beach will get it after our biggest week of the year..


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

Noneya damn business said:


> Already a glitch for that. So when a customer is getting out claiming he will tip u via app don't rate the passanger. Hit complete trip and shut down the app. Go on Web browser and if no tip is shown on your Uber Web browser page then open Uber app again and rate accordingly.


It's amazing that the same guys *****ing about not making enough money, would have the time to do all this simply for vengeance.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What's the hold up????? Just put the tip in the app! Why would they delay this?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Some idiot drivers will still opt out of tipping. Uber will just keep those drivers tips for themselves while still collecting from the riders. There are idiots who refuse money handed to them on a silver platter


I had not thought of this. But this could be true. If you have a pax that always tips his drivers, it would seem odd for one driver that opted out, like the troll we have going around, for the option to not be there. Sounds about right that the pax will still tip, but driver that opted out will never know.



DRider85 said:


> How do you opt out of tipping?


See 1st post screenshot.


----------

